# Wo Radon ZR Race 7.0 29er verkaufen???



## mogwai1904 (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ich möchte mein 3 Monate altes Radon 29er (500 Km gefahren) verkaufen, da ich doch lieber Rennrad fahren will.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich das Bike am besten verkaufe? Ich bin im Moment etwas ratlos, weil ich noch nie ein Bike verkauft habe.
Danke im voraus für Hinweise und Meinungen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Speedy1985 (22. Juli 2013)

Welche Größe hat der Rahmen denn? Ein Kumpel von mir liebäugelt gerade mit einem 29er ZR Race.

Was stellst du dir preislich vor? 

Ich würde es sonst erst mal hier im Bikemarkt versuchen. parallel cvll. noch ebay kleinanzeigen oder wenn du es zwingend weghaben willst normale Ebay Auktion. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (23. Juli 2013)

Ich würde auch ebay Kleinanzeigen versuchen.


----------



## deluxestyle (23. Juli 2013)

was wäre deine Preisvorstellung und vor allem woher kommst du?


----------



## mogwai1904 (23. Juli 2013)

Danke erstmal für die Rückmeldungen, ich werde es wohl erstmal über Ebay Kleinanzeigen versuchen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

